# mySN PCGH-Ultimate-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Radeon HD 5870 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. April 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Ultimate-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Radeon HD 5870 [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Ultimate-Notebook mit Core i7-720QM und Radeon HD 5870 [Anzeige]


----------



## MisterKnister (2. April 2010)

> Diese hohe Leistung hat aber auch seinen Preis und so hält der Akku  unter 2D-Anwendungen nur 51 Minuten und unter 3D-Anwendungen nur *36*  Minuten durch.


Das ist heftig o.O

Da kann man der Akku-Anzeige richtig beim Leerwerden zuschauen.


----------



## Broiler (2. April 2010)

die Teile sind zumindest das für 959€ und das für 1999€ extrem überteuert, die Teile gibt es anderswo billiger und besser.


----------



## Sentionline007 (2. April 2010)

MisterKnister schrieb:


> Das ist heftig o.O
> 
> Da kann man der Akku-Anzeige richtig beim Leerwerden zuschauen.


mit SGSSAA. Ohne Kanten die Batterie F***


----------



## Lockdown (2. April 2010)

Mit nur 42 Wattstunden ist der Akku ja wirklich mickrig.
Mein Netbook hat schon 23 Wattstunden Akku und hält 2-3 Stunden.
Mein alter 17" er hatte 72 Wattstunden und hat trotz 17", 8600 M GS und t7500 fast 3 Stunden ausgehalten.

Wieso verbaut ihr keinen 6 oder 8 Zellen Akku mit um die 80 Wattstunden ?
Dann sollte der Akku an die 2 Stunden halten.


----------



## XXTREME (2. April 2010)

Diese Monsterlapis finde ich so was von schwachsinnig!! Da hol ich mir doch lieber einen feinen High-End Desktop-PC für das Geld, der dann auch noch leistungsstärker ist. Mit einem Mobilgerät hat das Teil hier ja mal gar nichts mehr zu tun. Ein Lapi sollte eine möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit unter 2D haben und auch bei 3D nicht sofort in den Standby-Modus schalten. Nee was ein Dreck, verstehe bis Heute nicht wie man sich so einen Driss kaufen kann.


----------



## guidodungel (2. April 2010)

Wenn ich das als Abo- Prämie kriege nehme ich gern eines!


----------



## DirtyOli (2. April 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Diese Monsterlapis finde ich so was von schwachsinnig!! Da hol ich mir doch lieber einen feinen High-End Desktop-PC für das Geld, der dann auch noch leistungsstärker ist. Mit einem Mobilgerät hat das Teil hier ja mal gar nichts mehr zu tun. Ein Lapi sollte eine möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit unter 2D haben und auch bei 3D nicht sofort in den Standby-Modus schalten. Nee was ein Dreck, verstehe bis Heute nicht wie man sich so einen Driss kaufen kann.



Nur weil du nicht schlau genug bist um auf ein Anwendungsgebiet für solche Lapis zu kommen sind sie noch lange nicht Schwachsinnig.

Ich zb bin Student und möchte unter der Woche gängig zocken und am We in meinem Heimatort auch. Nun will ich mir aber nicht zwei zocker Pc kaufen. Und genau hier sind solche monster laptops gefragt. 
Leistung unterwegs brauch ich nicht. Ich brauche nur ein leistungsfähiges System welches ich leicht von A nach B schaffen kann.

Einfach mal nachdenken und sich in andere rein versetzen! Aber manche Menschen leben in ihrer eigenen kleinen verzerrten Welt und nehmen sich selbst als Maß der Dinge.


----------



## BikeRider (2. April 2010)

Gibts auf PCGH-Notebooks mit AMD-Prozessor ?


----------



## XXTREME (2. April 2010)

DirtyOli schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht schlau genug bist um auf ein Anwendungsgebiet für solche Lapis zu kommen sind sie noch lange nicht Schwachsinnig.
> 
> Ich zb bin Student und möchte unter der Woche gängig zocken und am We in meinem Heimatort auch. Nun will ich mir aber nicht zwei zocker Pc kaufen. Und genau hier sind solche monster laptops gefragt.
> Leistung unterwegs brauch ich nicht. Ich brauche nur ein leistungsfähiges System welches ich leicht von A nach B schaffen kann.
> ...




Heul doch . Trotz deiner "Anmerkungen" finde ich diese Teile Schwachsinnig. Du bist Student und kannst dir so einen Laptop leisten  donnerwetter . Zum zocken für unterwegs reicht auch dicke ein 800€ Lapi, den kann man wenigsten auch noch zum arbeiten benutzen (ist hier nicht gegeben). In einer verzerrten Welt scheinst du zu leben, denn mir ist kein Student bekannt der 2000€ für nen Laptop bezahlen könnte oder würde, es sei denn Papa zahlt .


----------



## push@max (4. April 2010)

Von hinten ist das natürlich ein dickes Ding...wer aber genügend Leistung im mobilen Bereich sucht, sollte das passende gefunden haben.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Mai 2010)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Gibts auf PCGH-Notebooks mit AMD-Prozessor ?



Ich finde es schade, dass es nur die teuren, starken Schlepptops hier gibt, viel ergänzender fände ich neben drei großen Lösungen noch kleine anzubieten. Inwiefern sich die komplett neuen AMD-Lösungen machen, oder was ich stark vermisse: Was komplett mobiles, wo die Grafik auch noch was taugtund KEIN Atom enthalten ist. Sowas in der Richtung oder für ganz günstige ein Compaq 615 mit "Vollausstattung" und in der abgespeckten Version. Wo bekommt man sonst eine brauchbare Grafik für den Preis?

Wenn ihr auch entsprechend Wert auf Lautstärke, Verarbeitung, großer, 8-9-Zellen-Akku oder derartiges legt, was nicht so werbeträchtig klingt, könnte man hier auch ein oder zwei € mehr ausgeben, in der Gewissheit, dass man ein "runderes" Produkt bekommt.

Bs jetzt allerdigns is ned wirklich was sinnvolles -für mich! - dabei, also bitte weiter in der Richtung.

e:/ Und bitte, bitte, bitte auf jeden Fall einen matten Bildschirm, einfach weil es hochwertiger ist.
Gebt des auch bei eurer Übersicht an, ich halte einen spiegelnden Bildschirm für qualitativ minderwertig, gerade weil ich so nen glänzenden Bildschirm hab....


----------

